# What will happen if I wire 1 4 OHM tweeter with 2 8 OHM full range mid bass on the same amp?



## Mikky'Drippin (3 mo ago)

I am gathering it would lower the overall resistance from the amp right?
The tweeter has to share one of the 2 channels.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

its all abotu the crossover network, what are you using for that?


----------



## LowBassSubs (Feb 6, 2020)

The load on that channel will be 2ohms. If I read correctly. 

You will need a cap or some x-over in-line with the tweeter.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Mikky'Drippin said:


> I am gathering it would lower the overall resistance from the amp right?
> The tweeter has to share one of the 2 channels.


No - the only time that impedance changes is when two (or more) drivers are playing the same frequency.

If the Midbass reaches up to the tweeter with enough overlap and low enough impedance at that frequency then it "could" affect the combo but that would be highly unusual.


----------



## O5ku420 (2 mo ago)

2 A 4 ohm load for the amplifier is PARALLEL CONNECTED to the 8 ohm full sound range. when you add a 4 ohm tweeter to which you put a 3.3 micro farad capacitor WITH SERIES CONNECTION, with an amplifier standard load 4 ohms. but only the impedance of the speakers according to the circuit. you can add an impedance equalization circuit consisting of two resistors connected in series and in parallel. now the amplifier load is possible standard. you can get more information by experimenting, studying, measuring, etc., but I always recommend experimenting after studying the basics, because that's how the fly bites best.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

This site makes me feel like a blooming idiot sometimes. Can’t put my finger on why exactly (looks up at the last reply). 🤔😂


----------



## O5ku420 (2 mo ago)

You make nice noise


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'll find my bookmarked link.


Edit: POST #5 TRANSLATION









What Happens If I Use A Different Impedance Speaker On A Crossover?


What does happen if you use a different impedance speaker than expected with a crossover? Find out here everything you need to know before making a mistake!




soundcertified.com


----------



## Mikky'Drippin (3 mo ago)

Thank you to all for your help, was just a theoretical question.
Once my tweeter arrives I can test it in person.

For those wondering it is a bluetooth speaker build.

2 of these 8" drivers. https://www.fentonaudio.com/product/wp20-woofer-pp-foam-hi-fi-20cm-125w/
1 of these bullet tweeters. DS18 PRO-TW420 4" PRO Aluminum Super Bullet Tweeter 560 Watts (Single)

On 2x 160w amp. Due to how loud a bullet tweeter is I considered just 1.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Mikky'Drippin said:


> Thank you to all for your help, was just a theoretical question.
> Once my tweeter arrives I can test it in person.
> 
> For those wondering it is a bluetooth speaker build.
> ...


You can’t just wire them up, you need a crossover of some kind, I would not use a bullet tweeter ever

each to there own though, ideally you’d use a dsp and put the two mids on one channel and the tweeter on the second channel and split freqs up with the active crossover and set time alignment and eq with the dsp


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't have measurements/data for those specific drivers, but this should at least provide a bit of a reference on how it would look. Using Dayton RST28F-4 tweeters and RS180-8 Woofers. The system line shows the combined effect. Without the crossover, its a relatively flat 2ohm load. Adding a basic 1st order crossover brings the system impedance up to what most would call a 6ohm nominal impedance (lowest parts are 4ohm).

Without any XO:









With Basic XO (1st order):


----------



## Mikky'Drippin (3 mo ago)

dumdum said:


> You can’t just wire them up, you need a crossover of some kind, I would not use a bullet tweeter ever
> 
> each to there own though, ideally you’d use a dsp and put the two mids on one channel and the tweeter on the second channel and split freqs up with the active crossover and set time alignment and eq with the dsp


Incorrect, it has a capacitor that does it already.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Do you mean: 
1. A single mono speaker, with one woofer on each channel, and the tweeter sharing one of the two channels with one of the woofers?
2. A single mono speaker, with both woofers on one channel, and the tweeter on the other channel?
3. A pair of stereo speakers, each with two woofers and one tweeter sharing one of the two channels?


----------



## Mikky'Drippin (3 mo ago)

Well here is the finished result.

I just used the provided capcitor that came with the Bullet Tweeter, I also capped it off to lower the peaks from the tweeter as they are too loud, you will notice in my short video if you have a keen eye the treble is all the way down.

Been using it now for 2 weeks, been absolutely solid and it rattles everything at work in the kitchen. We have a long clean down period so this helps, we can just blast it.. it's like a nightclub almost in there.






Images of it. Yes that is a retention bracket for the rear of a motherboard, fits perfect.
View attachment 358882


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad it worked out for you- thanks for coming back and giving an update!


----------

